# Language tags now in the Nordic Languages forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that we now have "language tags" for use in this forum.

In this forum, we have always put the language in the title of the thread. Starting now, we will also add a language tag to the thread using a drop-down menu. The menu has a list of the most popular languages used in this forum.

*Tracking and Subscribing to a language*
The big advantage of the language tags is tracking: speakers of a language can view the tag's page to see the recent threads and they can subscribe to that tag. The subscription is what is most important here. If you are an Icelandic speaker, I encourage you to subscribe to the Icelandic tag by clicking "Watch Tag". When a thread gets posted tagged as "Icelandic", you will get an email alerting you. This should do wonders to make this forum more effective for us all.

Please watch (subscribe to) the tags for your language!
Danish
Faroese
Icelandic
Norwegian
Swedish
Unlisted Nordic Language
All Nordic Languages

A few notes:
- Until we can get the tags to show on the forum page, we will still need to put the language name in the title.
- If you are asking about a language that is not listed, choose "Other Language".

Let me know if you have any problems or if something is not clear.

Mike


----------



## cineaste

I want to subscribe to Swedish but don't see how to do that. I clicked on the link above but it's not the subscribe page. ? When i go to the "follow" to subscribe to updates, I can't find Swedish. Thanks for guiding me.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi. On the far right side, above the first thread, click on the "Watch Tag" link.  Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## Mr.TechComm

This is great functionality! Thanks mkellogg for the info.
I'm so glad I can subscribe to a language and get notified either via email or through alerts, or both.

Will it be possible to get alerts in the Wordreference app for iPhone/iPad in the future?

At present I can see that the Alerts functionality can be easily reached via the Alerts link besides the user's and inbox link, which is great (good usability; it's located in the correct place in my opinion). This helps us see the new alerts in the browser, but not in the app.


----------



## mkellogg

Mr.TechComm said:


> Will it be possible to get alerts in the Wordreference app for iPhone/iPad in the future?


In the future? Probably someday.  Anytime soon?  I don't think so. There are some possibilities that I will look into, though.


----------

